# hi all



## saintlyone (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Gents I am a newbie so please be gentle[br]Posted on: September 14, 2004, 02:10:20 PMi had better introduce my self i am male 30 and my partner is 24. we have been trying for two years and she has just been given clomid. any hints and tips would be welcome.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hiya

Welcome to FF - i am sure the men will say  when they come on the site (which is sporadic - so dont be put off by not getting a relpy quickly). Its nice to get some more men on board.

Wishing you lots of luck while on the Clomid

Mel
x x


----------



## saintlyone (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks my partner is registered on here and i see her typing like mad at home i thought id join in and see what its all about.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

Welcome to FF 

Its nice to see another man on here - as it seems we have been overtaken by women 

There are a few of us here, so Im sure the others will drop by and say hi too 

Take Care,
Tony,


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Saintlyone,

posted on 1arm thread but thought I'd officially welcome you too.

been down the Clomid route, unfortunately it wasn't the right thing for us but others have had success and the rate is quite high depending on your situation.
Be prepared to be VERY supportive, understanding and HATED!! Angie and I had it real rough with Clomid, it gets inside your dp's head, no........... soul, and it can be so so tough. Be there for one another, be loving and both be prepared to say your sorry, these things will be your saviour!

Check out the Clomid threads for an indepth look at how it can affect both you and your partner.

Sorry if I scared you, reading that back it soumds very bad, it was for us but would have been worth every second if it had worked!

Baby dust & Bloke hugs

Catch


----------



## saintlyone (Sep 14, 2004)

yea i know what you mean about the side effects. i am prepared for much eggshell walking and hopefully it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

hello saintlyone,

welcome on board good luck to you both and wish you all the best

good luck mate

carl(tot5)


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't trust Andy guys, he's an estate agent!
Seriously though, nice to see some men on the site as infertility & it's emotional side affects men as much as women and hopefully you'll get as much out of the site as we women do.
Chick xx


----------

